# Gli sport "minori" portano grandi soddisfazioni all'Italia



## Blu71 (24 Luglio 2014)

Questo topic vuole essere un omaggio ai c.d. sport minori, ovvero quelli che non hanno una copertura mediatica totale e/o non sono "popolari", che tante soddisfazioni regalano al nostro Paese.
La scherma italiana, per esempio, ci regala tanti titoli e da ultimo ai Mondiali in Russia ha ottenuto ben otto medaglie (3 ori, 1 argento e 3 bronzi) come la Russia stessa.
A voi le notizie relative a tutti i predetti sport.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2014)

Non molto tempo fa l'Italia ha vinto il campionato europeo di Baseball


----------



## DannySa (24 Luglio 2014)

Neanche una settimana fa abbiamo vinto l'europeo di hockey su pattini in Spagna, i padroni di casa imbattuti da 11 anni, ci abbiamo pareggiato e grazie al girone all'italiana siamo arrivati primi battendo la Francia dopo che la Spagna non è riuscita a battere il Portogallo.. sapete cos'è successo? alla fine della partita un nostro giocatore stava entrando in campo per esultare e dei poliziotti in borghese lo hanno preso a pugni e messo in gattabuia per una notte senza apparente motivo, ma io vorrei sapere dov'erano le istituzioni italiane in quel momento, mezzo articoletto e fatta finita così.
Fosse successo nel calcio sai che tragedia, avanti così.
A parte il basket in quasi tutti gli sport di squadra siamo sempre competitivi, almeno questo.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non molto tempo fa l'Italia ha vinto il campionato europeo di Baseball





DannySa ha scritto:


> Neanche una settimana fa abbiamo vinto l'europeo di hockey su pattini in Spagna, i padroni di casa imbattuti da 11 anni, ci abbiamo pareggiato e grazie al girone all'italiana siamo arrivati primi battendo la Francia dopo che la Spagna non è riuscita a battere il Portogallo.. sapete cos'è successo? alla fine della partita un nostro giocatore stava entrando in campo per esultare e dei poliziotti in borghese lo hanno preso a pugni e messo in gattabuia per una notte senza apparente motivo, ma io vorrei sapere dov'erano le istituzioni italiane in quel momento, mezzo articoletto e fatta finita così.
> Fosse successo nel calcio sai che tragedia, avanti così.
> A parte il basket in quasi tutti gli sport di squadra siamo sempre competitivi, almeno questo.



Ottimo...diffondiamo noi queste notizie.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Luglio 2014)

La colpa non è solo dei giornali. La colpa è della gente che piuttosto di leggere un articolo di baseball si interessa appassionatamente della storia tra Balotelli e Fanny.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La colpa non è solo dei giornali. La colpa è della gente che piuttosto di leggere un articolo di baseball si interessa appassionatamente della storia tra Balotelli e Fanny.



e questa è colpa solo ed esclusivamente dei giornali che hanno reso il calcio una squallida telenovela, il calcio io lo considero uno dei tanti sport, certo quello che preferisco, ma l'italia ha una tradizione sportiva enorme (soprattutto in passato) che da quando il calcio ha preso il sopravvento in tv è diminuita

basta vedere pseudo giornali come sky sport 24, o meglio sky juveinterromamilannapoli 24, visto che alla fine non parlano neanche di calcio ma solo delle suddette squadre, oppure premium, che perlomeno anche nelle pubblicità dice che la sua offerta è riferita al calcio, senza dire la parola sport che racchiude ben più roba, per non parlare di quelle porcherie di dirette non stop dul calciomercato, questa è spettacolarizzazione non informazione

fin quando c'era ancora quella vera, era sportitalia il vero canale sportivo in italia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> e questa è colpa solo ed esclusivamente dei giornali che hanno reso il calcio una squallida telenovela



Esatto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2014)

Nella scherma abbiamo una tradizione eccezionale, anzi, siamo la miglior nazione per distacco.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> e questa è colpa solo ed esclusivamente dei giornali che hanno reso il calcio una squallida telenovela, il calcio io lo considero uno dei tanti sport, certo quello che preferisco, ma l'italia ha una tradizione sportiva enorme (soprattutto in passato) che da quando il calcio ha preso il sopravvento in tv è diminuita
> 
> basta vedere pseudo giornali come sky sport 24, o meglio sky juveinterromamilannapoli 24, visto che alla fine non parlano neanche di calcio ma solo delle suddette squadre, oppure premium, che perlomeno anche nelle pubblicità dice che la sua offerta è riferita al calcio, senza dire la parola sport che racchiude ben più roba, per non parlare di quelle porcherie di dirette non stop dul calciomercato, questa è spettacolarizzazione non informazione
> 
> fin quando c'era ancora quella vera, era sportitalia il vero canale sportivo in italia



Quoto tutto tutto tutto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2014)

Io voglio dire la mia andando un pò controcorrente,
in effeti ci sono tantissimi sport fantastici da praticare ma che televisivamente e emozionalmente non hanno l'impatto del calcio.
io personalmente, oltre al calcio, pratico con una certa freguenza e grande goduria:
Ciclismo, canoa, apnea, immersione con le bombole, volley, tiro con l'arco, sci.
Però sinceramente l'unico che mi da emozioni a livello "tifo" è il calcio.
Gli altri sport li guardo occasionalmente e li ho seguiti con passione solo quando vi erano coinvolti grandissimi personaggi anche mediatici:

Tomba, Valentino Rossi, la Ferrari di Schumaker, Panatta, Mennea e la Simeone ecc.


----------



## DannySa (19 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me l'Italia sportiva non è solo calcio, mediamente come sport di squadra negli ultimi anni siamo tornati a livelli molto più che accettabili, a parte il basket, il volley, la pallanuoto, il baseball, calcio a 5, l'hockey su pattini recententemente e anche individualità come Nibali negli ultimi anni e Cairoli nel motocross, sicuramente dimentico qualcosa ma pur avendo un sistema dove funziona veramente poco spesso il talento esce fuori lo stesso.
Nei campionati professionistici italiani bisognerebbe veramente cambiare radicalmente la mentalità che porta ad esempio ad avere un campionato di serie A di basket pieno di americani scarsi e pochissimi italiani, stessa cosa nel volley e nel calcio ovviamente ma finchè ci sarà questa crisi dovuta all'entrata di capitali esteri in Inghilerra ecc andremo sempre più in basso e ormai le regole del mercato se le fanno e se le dettano solo chi ha le possibilita e i fondi per restare sempre al top pure con perdite assurde.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nella scherma abbiamo una tradizione eccezionale, anzi, siamo la miglior nazione per distacco.



diciamo che eccelliamo nel fioretto ma nelle altre discipline siamo un po' altalenanti


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Agosto 2014)

agli europei di nuoto e tuffi stiamo facendo il bello e cattivo tempo per ora, in linea ovviamente con quello che possiamo fare.

Nibali ha vinto il Tour de France

Errani-Vinci hanno conquistato il doppio a Wimbledon 

in atletica facciamo schifo, però anche lì zitti zitti due ori li abbiamo appena vinti

ai mondiali di canottaggio under 23 abbiamo fatto incetta di medaglie

Genny Pagliaro ha conquistato tre ori nel sollevamento pesi (europei)

Nel baseball siamo campioni d'europa in carica

Nel volley siamo arrivati terzi in world league

il settebello ha vinto il bronzo agli europei

nel basket stiamo piano piano assistendo a una lenta rinascita, abbiamo pure vinto in Russia una partita delicatissima per le qualificazione a euro2015

della scherma avete già detto voi

i mondiali di tiro a volo ci hanno visti trionfare con nove ori

nella boxe abbiamo vinto due titoli europei 

hockey su pista campioni d'europa

il pattinaggio a rotelle per noi è come la scherma, vinciamo praticamente tutto, anche a livello mondiale (se la fanno disciplina olimpica potremmo prenderci belle soddisfazioni)

nel karate almeno a livello europeo siamo la nazione-guida

nel tiro a segno abbiamo alcuni tiratori che il mondo ci invidia, come Campriani e la Zublasing

nel beach volley non contavamo un ***** e siamo freschi campioni europei




insomma tirate le somme

la cosa PARADOSSALE è che è proprio il calcio lo sport dove andiamo peggio! Con la disparità incredibile che c'è di praticanti tra calcio e altri sport dovremmo vincere tutto, e invece....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Agosto 2014)

E' abbastanza paradossale in effetti


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2014)

Aggiungo che nella pallavolo esportiamo la migliore tecnica e il miglior metodo di insegnamento. Quasi tutti i grandi, allenatori e giocatori, passano e sono passati di qua.


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> agli europei di nuoto e tuffi stiamo facendo il bello e cattivo tempo per ora, in linea ovviamente con quello che possiamo fare.
> 
> Nibali ha vinto il Tour de France
> 
> ...



Anche nella ginnastica ritmica c'è una grande tradizione.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2014)

Oro per la staffetta 4x200 stile libero donne agli europei di nuoto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> insomma tirate le somme
> 
> la cosa PARADOSSALE è che è proprio il calcio lo sport dove andiamo peggio! Con la disparità incredibile che c'è di praticanti tra calcio e altri sport dovremmo vincere tutto, e invece....


Diciamo che il problema del movimento calcistico umano non è la materia prima, è il settore dirigenziale, vecchio e stracotto.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2014)

Non che nelle altre federazioni ci siano pochi dinosauri...


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Agosto 2014)

paltrinieri è un fenomeno


----------



## juventino (22 Agosto 2014)

Stiamo facendo degli Europei di nuoto clamorosi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo degli Europei di nuoto clamorosi.



Questo dovrebbe essere il medagliere aggiornato


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Agosto 2014)

Si intravedono ottimi prospetti per rio2016, dove comunque ci saranno americani, cinesi, australiani e altri


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2014)

Altre medaglie per l'Italia del nuoto, oro per la Pellegrini nei 200 sl e nei tuffi per Cagnotto-Dellapè nel sincro 3 metri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2014)

I risultati agli europei sono più o meno in linea con quelli di due anni fa, ma quest'anno ci sono stati tantissimi nuovi giovani andati a medaglia, non male


----------



## Bioware (24 Agosto 2014)

Il Milan ha vinto il Trofeo Tim


----------



## Jaqen (11 Ottobre 2014)

Si stanno disputando in Spagna i mondiali di pattinaggio artistico, Italia bene rappresentata


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

Per la Cagnotto 2 medaglie d'oro agli Europei di tuffi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2015)

Oggi due medaglie d'oro ai Mondiali di scherma di Mosca. Oro per il fioretto femminile e maschile.


----------



## DannySa (19 Luglio 2015)

Ma chi è quella Martina Batini? una stangona da angolo della gnocca caro blu


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io voglio dire la mia andando un pò controcorrente,
> in effeti ci sono tantissimi sport fantastici da praticare ma che televisivamente e emozionalmente non hanno l'impatto del calcio.
> io personalmente, oltre al calcio, pratico con una certa freguenza e grande goduria:
> Ciclismo, canoa, apnea, immersione con le bombole, volley, tiro con l'arco, sci.
> ...



Quoto..certi sport non hanno ascolti perché semplicemente non piacciono...a volte però osservo fenomeni strani, esempio l'atletica: ai mondiali e alle olimpiadi la seguono in moltissimi ed è anche molto interessante..ma i meeting o peggio ancora gli eventi tipo campionati italiani/ europei sono di una noia devastante..hai ragione tu credo, senza i grandi nomi gli sport sono meno entusiasmanti, lo stesso calcio è così, io ad esempio mi chiedo come si fa a guardare la serie B...
Seguo invece sempre con molto interesse NBA e tennis..i motori una volta li adoravo, adesso non guardo quasi più nulla (giusto un po' la MotoGP perché Rossi è in lotta, mentre la SBK che adoravo ai tempi di Edwards-Bayliss adesso è una noia unica)..


----------



## bmb (23 Luglio 2015)

Io sono imbattibile a freccette


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2015)

Tania Cagnotto quest'oggi ha vinto l'oro ai mondiali di nuoto, nella prova dal trampolino da 1 metro.


----------



## DannySa (28 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Tania Cagnotto quest'oggi ha vinto l'oro ai mondiali di nuoto, nella prova dal trampolino da 1 metro.



Quindi 1 oro e 2 bronzi già? mica male.


----------



## Snake (29 Luglio 2015)




----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>


----------



## smallball (29 Luglio 2015)

dovesse vincere una medaglia a Rio chiuderebbe il cerchio..


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Luglio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> dovesse vincere una medaglia a Rio chiuderebbe il cerchio..



Credo che abbia detto che questo mondiale è l'ultima competizione a cui partecipa


----------



## Snake (30 Luglio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Credo che abbia detto che questo mondiale è l'ultima competizione a cui partecipa



ultimo mondiale, figuriamoci se si ritira ad un anno dalle olimpiadi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Agosto 2015)

Nella 25 chilometri di nuoto ai Mondiali di Kazan, oro di Simone Ruffini e bronzo di Matteo Furlan.


----------



## DannySa (1 Agosto 2015)

A parte tutto siamo partiti bene pure in questo mondiale.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2015)

Altro argento nella staffetta 4X200 femmine ai mondiali di nuoto.


----------



## juventino (8 Agosto 2015)

Se l'anno prossimo facciamo schifo alle Olimpiadi è ridicolo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se l'anno prossimo facciamo schifo alle Olimpiadi è ridicolo.



 speriamo di no


----------



## Jaqen (8 Agosto 2015)

Bronzo per il setterosa  peccato per la semifinale contro l'Olanda.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2015)

Oro nei 1500 per Gregorio Paltrineiri ai Mondiali di nuoto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Agosto 2015)

Che grande Gregorio, divertente pure nelle interviste.


----------



## DannySa (9 Agosto 2015)

Il cinese dopatissimo che si ritira con la scusa, mi sa che a Rio i 1500 non li farà.... anzi speriamo che lo becchino e si ritiri del tutto.


----------



## smallball (10 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il cinese dopatissimo che si ritira con la scusa, mi sa che a Rio i 1500 non li farà.... anzi speriamo che lo becchino e si ritiri del tutto.


si parla di una presunta rissa con una donna...


----------



## DannySa (10 Agosto 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> si parla di una presunta rissa con una donna...



Aveva già avuto problemi al cuore, infatti prese un farmaco illegale proprio per questo problema cardiaco.
Ma io dico, finge problemi cardiaci per doparsi e questo ancora gareggia e si permette pure di saltare le gare senza preavviso? ma non sarebbe meglio squalificare chi viene beccato? hai sbagliato paghi a vita.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2015)

Nei Campionati del Mondo di Ginnastica Ritmica, nella specialità dei cinque nastri le italiane conquistano l'oro davanti alla Russia e si piazzano seconde nelle 6 clavette e due cerchi, dietro la Russia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Maggio 2016)

Vincenzo Nibali vince il Giro d'Italia! Quante emozioni che mi ha regalato Nibali.
Certo se Kruijswiik ieri non cadeva, forse non lo avrebbe vinto.

Uno dei più forti Sportivi Italiani del momento!


----------

